# FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta



## 4DrGetta (Jan 2, 2009)

I've searched and found nothing but others searching, time for some doing. I've noticed many Mk4 owners are being ******* and are scared to jump into an engine/tranny swap so here is a little information on what I've been through, feel free to ask questions.
I had a 2.0 auto 1999.5 Jetta. I bought it for $600 with a "slipping transmission". In 4 months that became a transmission that ran on hopes and prayers. I checked the fluid when I got it and it looked like metallic silver rtv. So I left it alona and let it eat itself to pieces. 
For the swap you will need:
$120-Clutch pedal w/ master(mount is on firewall behind insulation, brake pedal can be left alone. Mine came with pressure line and slave)
$250-O2J transmission, don't get a diesel one, unless you have a tdi. Also try to get one with a silver shift weight on the shift tower.
Drivers side trans mount- came with my trans. The top half is the same, just the part that bolts to the trans is different.
$65- Shifter Box with cables ( get one to match your trans. There are 2 different shift towers I've found with like 3 or 4 different cable ends.)
$2-rubber hose to connect clutch master to brake master reservoir.
$2-5/8 heater hose splice to connect heater hoses together that used to go through trans cooler.
$50- starter. The manual is different than the auto. I got a used one off ebay
$100-axles. The manual 2.0 axles are different than the autos. Or get a 1.8t trans and use the auto axles. Or put the 1.8t cups on the 2.0 trans and use 2.0 auto axles. I just bought 2.0 manual axles from Napa with employee discount.
$150- clutch assembly. I bought off here a eurospec single mass flywheel, ACT disc, and stock pressure plate.
I think thats all the parts. I'll update over the next few days. I swapped mine last weekend. Its really a one day thing for the hardware if you have all the parts and tools. I didn't so I'm waiting.
Make something to hold the engine. Example- I put 2x4's over the engine from left to right fender and ratchet strapped the engine to this to hold it while I pulled the trans. You will be romoving the dogbone and left pendulum mount. It could fall off the right mount if you don't do this. You could use a jack from the bottom but than it'll be in the way. 
Drop the exhaust to do the shifter
If looking from the drivers side rotate the auto counter-clockwise to get it out around the subframe. Install manual by starting with it on its side and rotating it clockwise as you put it in.
Don't forget about the torque converter bolts. I also used the auto dust tins instead of buying the manual ones. This should work fine.
Right now my car is back on the wheels, waiting on a starter to crank her up. I'm working on the wiring and the ecm needs to be recoded using a vag-com.
I'll update again soon with some picstures.
-Ryan



_Modified by 4DrGetta at 11:52 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta (4DrGetta)*

Interesting thread. My wife's 01M is starting to slip. If it keeps it up, I'll be doing this myself. The poor TDI swap is going to provide the parts though.


----------



## 4DrGetta (Jan 2, 2009)

Still waiting on the starter. Hopefully update soon with running 5 spd. car.


----------



## golftdibrad (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta (4DrGetta)*

Why didn't you just buy a manual?????/


----------



## 4DrGetta (Jan 2, 2009)

I did buy a manual. As stated above it s $250.
And because you wanted the front clip. Therefore I got auto jetta minus front clip, + golf front clip with minor damage. The Zip Ties look factory.


_Modified by 4DrGetta at 12:03 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## golftdibrad (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_Interesting thread. My wife's 01M is starting to slip. If it keeps it up, I'll be doing this myself. The poor TDI swap is going to provide the parts though. 

I have an extra tdi trans. It has a hole in it, the wrong shift tower, and a broken vss. But other than the largeish hole it works good.


----------



## kristinAutumnVR6 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta (4DrGetta)*

My vr6 mk4 auto i bought THREE years ago with a slipping trans and im suprised it lasted this long...We just picked up everything for the manual swap out of a 2000 vr, minus the hardware as well. 
The ecu from the car we got the trans out of is available to us, do you suggest just getting that 1 or getting mine recoded? Their the same part number just for the M at the end of the manual 1 n K at the end of my automatic.


----------



## pele (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta (kristinAutumnVR6)*

This is the ecu I have from a 2000 Jetta Vr6 (manual 5spd)


----------



## Pierre898 (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (4DrGetta)*

I'm doing this too. Did you get the wiring figured out yet for the swap. I have a DIY for the swap in to a Diesel and am having trouble translating it for the 2.0L. 
-Got the reverse lights to work,
-I think the Starting Interlock and Clutch Pedal Position Switch is hooked up correctly.
-I'm confused on the Cruise Clutch Cancel and how it hooks up to the ECU.
-and how the hell is a 2.0L coded via VAG-COM to accept the manual trans? This is the biggest issue. I want to get it running again, I can afford to screw with the cruise crap later.
So if anyone knows how to re-code the ECU for manual trans usage please help.


----------



## Xx_BROLY_xX (May 7, 2009)

How did it turn out. Im interested as im thinking of doing this aswell.


----------



## rocketmn1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FYI: Auto to Manual Mk4 Jetta (4DrGetta)*

is the 02J what i need for a VR6? Im getting different answers everywhere i look.


----------



## kempas3 (Mar 7, 2009)

check out the DIY here: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=151516
i'm using this right now for my swap(after days of searching for a good one). lots of good stuff on wiring also. 
hours worth of reading but you don't have to because the beginning lists have been edited recently to include all people's additions that are useful. 
read through the forum cause not all of the wiring diagrams of different year mk4s are in the .doc files in Gdb's sig. some have been discussed throughout people trying the swap over the past 3 years.


_Modified by kempas3 at 11:02 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

So does this mean that it is only possible to do a 5speed swap on a 99 car, since its pre-Immobilizer?
I was reading about the wiring, and someone said if its >99 then you can code it through vag-com, but <99 (immobilizer cars) you will need to do some rewiring... Is that correct?


----------



## Pierre898 (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (V8Star)*

I completed this swap about a month ago on a 2000 Jetta 2.0L (w/ Immobilizer). I used the TDI DIY and everything was the same, except the wiring for the Clutch Cancel switch for Cruise Control. I haven't figured it out yet so i just neglected doing any of that wiring. However, road tests have confirmed that the CC still works, but the clutch pedal doesn't cancel it. You just have to be careful.
But I was able to recode via VAG-COM and all that jazz, so the computers are happy with no codes.


----------

